# Pileus sobre Cumulonimbus



## Minho (23 Set 2006 às 19:29)

Consegui captar em Melgaço estes dois * Cbs com Pileus*. Infelizmente havia um muito mais perfeito, mas para não variar enquanto saquei da máquina, as nuvens mais baixas taparam-no....    Mesmo assim fica o registo:


----------



## dj_alex (23 Set 2006 às 19:56)

Boas fotos


----------



## Dan (23 Set 2006 às 20:08)

Nuvens bem bonitas


----------



## Fil (23 Set 2006 às 20:09)

Belo registo Minho, essa nuvem não é nada fácil de encontrar!


----------



## kimcarvalho (23 Set 2006 às 20:19)

Coisa mais linda Minho!  

Isso quanto sei, alguém que me corrija se estou errado, é algo bem difícil de encontrar!  

Se tu dizes que havia outra ainda mais bonita, nem sei como seria pois estas estão um espectáculo.

Faltam registos de imagens nesta nossa casa! Vá lá pessoal como sabem uma boa imagem vale mais que muitas linhas de palavras! 

Já agora e como é que isto se forma!


----------



## Fil (23 Set 2006 às 20:23)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Já agora e como é que isto se forma!



Está no link que o Minho forneceu, ou aqui em português:

http://wiki.meteopt.com/Pileus


----------



## kimcarvalho (23 Set 2006 às 20:31)

Fil disse:


> Está no link que o Minho forneceu, ou aqui em português:
> 
> http://wiki.meteopt.com/Pileus



Sorry nem reparei que era um link!


----------



## Minho (23 Set 2006 às 21:04)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Coisa mais linda Minho!
> 
> Isso quanto sei, alguém que me corrija se estou errado, é algo bem difícil de encontrar!
> 
> ...



É verdade, o primeiro que eu vi estava o sol dar mesmo de frente e estava sem nuvens por baixo, era uma autentica fotografia de atlas


----------



## Rog (23 Set 2006 às 22:26)

Boas fotos  
Espero também ver por cá neste Inverno Cumulonimbus, Pileus será mais difícil...


----------



## miguel (23 Set 2006 às 23:35)

Lindas fotos


----------



## Seringador (25 Set 2006 às 10:33)

Boas Minho,

também consegui no dia 21 captar uma assim a Sul de Gaia


----------



## kimcarvalho (25 Set 2006 às 23:53)

Então mas abriu a casa ao Pileu ou quê?

Toda a minha boa gente tem fotos dessas menos eu   .

Bela e GRANDE foto Seringador!


----------



## kimcarvalho (29 Nov 2006 às 12:01)

Aproveito este tópico para colocar aqui a única foto que consegui há ums semanas atrás, a meados de Outubro, de um pileus!  
Já vi outro ainda mais espectacular mas não tinha a máquina comigo!  






Não é da categoria dos vossos, mas é o MEU pileus!


----------



## Minho (29 Nov 2006 às 22:35)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Aproveito este tópico para colocar aqui a única foto que consegui há ums semanas atrás, a meados de Outubro, de um pileus!
> Já vi outro ainda mais espectacular mas não tinha a máquina comigo!
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmm.... afinal também foste contemplado por um belo Pileus   
Quanto a Pileus, estamos arrumados


----------



## Rog (29 Nov 2006 às 23:54)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Aproveito este tópico para colocar aqui a única foto que consegui há ums semanas atrás, a meados de Outubro, de um pileus!
> Já vi outro ainda mais espectacular mas não tinha a máquina comigo!
> 
> 
> ...



Muito interessante  parece um chapéu chinês


----------



## kimcarvalho (29 Nov 2006 às 23:55)

Minho disse:


> Hmmm.... afinal também foste contemplado por um belo Pileus
> Quanto a Pileus, estamos arrumados



Ainda não. Pois ainda hei-de conseguir um mais bonito que o vosso!


----------

